# Input on Pedigree



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

What can you say about this pedigree?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/663499.html

Most recent dogs are local, and I doubt you know them, but I hope you find some names you can recognize and tell me something about.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

What are you wanting to do with the dog?

There was one big name dog on the sires side - one kennel on the sires side Both in the third generation. If this is updated and accurate pedigree (titles/accomplishments as sometimes owners don't update) the pedigree was not what you would expect to see in a working GSDs pedigree. Their pedigrees are usually stacked with all kinds of titles. Just my observation.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The third generation, not linebred means **** all unless you are marketing to Sch people. : )


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Pedigree is not up to date regarding hips and titles because most recent dogs are in Chile or Argentina and been uploaded to the PDB by people who don't speak English, but it is not something impressive either. 

I'm considering keeping a pup from this female, maybe to do SchH with if i can in the future. The pup is free, or at least in payment for help given, but I like to look a gift horse in the mouth. I'm trying to get the pedigree of the sire, who is not in the PDB, and of whom I've heard very good things.


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

There is alot of missing info and even on the sibling side not much is updated. So kinda hard to tell what the potential is, I think you are just gonna have to go with your gut.


----------

